# Native Protestors Shut Down Canadian Railways



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2020)

So the Native's are restless and our country is quickly coming to a stand still. 

Shutdown: Via Rail cancels all trains, CN halts eastern operation


----------



## Dame (Feb 13, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So the Native's are restless and our country is quickly coming to a stand still.
> 
> Shutdown: Via Rail cancels all trains, CN halts eastern operation


Kind of surprised there is no map of the disputed pipeline/railway area. Would be a great help to understanding the objections of the Mohawk elders.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 13, 2020)

Sounds like the Indigenous Leaders aren't getting the payout they want or this a good old fashioned shakedown (considering the rail closures).
If the Canadian govt has any knickknacks from Wuhan, now might be a good time to use them as gifts.  /sarc

Govt: "Hello fellow protestors! We bring you peace offerings of Chinese made cell phones and tablet devices. Proudly made in Wuhan and only coughed on a few times!"
...
...
...
"Well, best of luck eh!"


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 13, 2020)

Dame said:


> Kind of surprised there is no map of the disputed pipeline/railway area. Would be a great help to understanding the objections of the Mohawk elders.



It's not even Mohawk territory and there's blockades across the country.   Thing is that every band has disowned the protestors.   There's also been a growth in anti-colonial anarchists among any and all protests in the past year.  

Beyond bloodlines: How the Wet’suwet’en hereditary system at the heart of the Coastal GasLink conflict works


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Here's another group calling themselves Decolonial Socialists.  

CP Rail yard blockade in Coquitlam posing problems for Port of Vancouver


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2020)

Wuz Elizabeth Warren there?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2020)

Now this is leadership...  We're fucked.  Some parts of the country are running out of propane and heating oil already; mid February.  


Trudeau won’t force end to railway blockades; Scheer tells protesters to ‘check their privilege’


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Now this is leadership...  We're fucked.  Some parts of the country are running out of propane and heating oil already; mid February.
> 
> 
> Trudeau won’t force end to railway blockades; Scheer tells protesters to ‘check their privilege’




Of course he won't. Because the protestors are fruitbats. And he's the chief fruitbat.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 14, 2020)

Gunz said:


> Of course he won't. Because the protestors are fruitbats. And he's the chief fruitbat.
> 
> View attachment 32036


He’s many things, he’s also Arabian Prince Fruitbat!


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 14, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Now this is leadership...  We're fucked.  Some parts of the country are running out of propane and heating oil already; mid February.
> 
> 
> Trudeau won’t force end to railway blockades; Scheer tells protesters to ‘check their privilege’


Well they're communists. Ideologically, Trudeau and those protestors share a lot of the same beliefs and ideals. Truth be told, I don't think they care if people freeze in their homes or how others are impacted. 

Honesty, the disruption to daily life and misery of others is probably keeping those fruitbats happy.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 18, 2020)

So after 2 weeks, a weekend of them shutting down multiple bridges to the US in Niagara and Thousand Islands and the port of Vancouver.  Along with all rail traffic in the Eastern part of the country for the past week.  They are restarting rail traffic into Québec on Thursday, because they are our special kid's and they were running out of propane in a few days.  Now our fearless leader has had 2 days of meetings and no sign of resolving it.  Today there was a press conference with the most prominent Chief's from across the country, calling for an end but no one is listening.  

There's some research showing that the people behind all this are getting funds from Tides Foundation and other borderline eco terrorist groups.  There sole purpose is to shut down Canada's energy sector.

Business groups call on Ottawa to end to rail blockade stranding goods worth millions

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-pipeline-protests-house-1.5466878


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2020)

It's official, the rule of law no longer exists in Canada.  Now eco-terrorists know they can shut down Canada with no opposition and any energy project will never be built. 

Public safety minister says B.C. RCMP agrees to move off Wet'suwet'en territory


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2020)

Now this needs to happen across the country.  It's good to see them called out for who they are, Antifa. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=213657006477796&id=100347644740544


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 20, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Now this needs to happen across the country.  It's good to see them called out for who they are, Antifa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish folks would take a screenshot of things that go against the narrative before posting. All I see is a post that got Zucked out of existence.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2020)

racing_kitty said:


> I wish folks would take a screenshot of things that go against the narrative before posting. All I see is a post that got Zucked out of existence.



Bunch of polite rednecks removing the blockade without the help of the RCMP.  And all those that built them, scattered.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

And shit has gone full blown out of control.  We have anarchists and commies running around in the name of indigenous rights.  The Mohawks that are doing this to protect the land are now burning tires on the tracks.  Frankly this is starting to have the appearance of an insurgency, they just haven't fired any shots yet but I'm sure it's only a matter of time. 

Terence Corcoran: The blockades are a clash over socialism, not Indigenous rights and climate change


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Trains running through the fires.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/tyendinaga-train-fire-mohawk-freight-1.5476708


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 26, 2020)

Cunts.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

And now it's an armed insurgency.  This is the same reservation where a good portion drug and gun smuggling comes across.

Mohawks blast Quebec premier for false, 'dangerous' claims that Kahnawake protesters are armed with AK-47s


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Gunz said:


> What the hell's going on up there.



Extremist Native's, along with all the other eco extremists are trying to shut down Canada, it's literally on their signs.  

But Quick Dick McDick says it much more eloquently than I do.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 26, 2020)

They're standing on the tracks throwing rocks at oncoming freight trains. Good luck with that.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

And lighting tires on fire on the tracks.  Then trying to light the railroad ties on fire.  Tossing objects in front of the moving engine.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 26, 2020)

Gunz said:


> They're standing on the tracks throwing rocks at oncoming freight trains. Good luck with that.



Force = Mass x Acceleration


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Good to see some politician's acknowledging foreign funding behind all of this.  Problem is that it's not anyone with any power and this needs to be done Federally. The Hereditary Chief's have taken funds from Tides Foundation besides the list in this article. 

B.C. Liberals call for ban on foreign funds to pipeline protesters - Victoria News


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 26, 2020)

@RackMaster what is the the difference between the chiefs and elected chiefs? I saw the distinction in one of your earlier articles. 

Does that confer a different government recognition?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 26, 2020)

Kaldak said:


> @RackMaster what is the the difference between the chiefs and elected chiefs? I saw the distinction in one of your earlier articles.
> 
> Does that confer a different government recognition?



The elected Chief's are elected by their people but it is considered a "colonialist" system because it was put in place with the Indian Act that put them on reserves.   The Hereditary Chief's are their historic system, they are typically inherited through birth or in this case they are chosen by the other hereditary Chief's.  There was actually 3 other one's but because they are female and supported the pipeline, had their titles stripped.


This explains it better. 

Wet'suwet'en: What's the difference between the elected band council and hereditary chiefs?


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Good to see some politician's acknowledging foreign funding behind all of this.  Problem is that it's not anyone with any power and this needs to be done Federally. The Hereditary Chief's have taken funds from Tides Foundation besides the list in this article.
> 
> B.C. Liberals call for ban on foreign funds to pipeline protesters - Victoria News


Hypocrisy? I wonder if they know the word.

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Feb 26, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> And lighting tires on fire on the tracks.


Nothing underlines a love of the environment like burning rubber....


----------



## x SF med (Feb 26, 2020)

Steve1839 said:


> Nothing underlines a love of the environment like burning rubber....



On creosote soaked lumber...


----------



## Bypass (Feb 27, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So the Native's are restless and our country is quickly coming to a stand still.
> 
> Shutdown: Via Rail cancels all trains, CN halts eastern operation


 So after nearly 150 years or so they finally figured out how to stop a train. Or maybe we finally all became vaginas.






And the meek shall inherit the Earth.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Bypass said:


> So after nearly 150 years or so they finally figured out how to stop a train. Or maybe we finally all became vaginas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about all of us but our country is definitely run by the largest vagina in the world.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2020)

Some good insight from the local community about the Hereditary Chief's. 

Wolves in Fancy Blankets – The JLS Report


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> I don't know about all of us but our country is definitely run by the largest vagina in the world.


I'm sorry you guys are going through this. If anything this debacle needs more public attention, so Canadians everywhere know who their enemies are.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> I'm sorry you guys are going through this. If anything this debacle needs more public attention, so Canadians everywhere know who their enemies are.



It's very public here.  The problem is that we've let the commies and anarchists fester for to long.  Now they are using the Native's and climate change as their way to destroy Canada.  They've always wanted that but now they aren't hiding.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> It's very public here.  The problem is that we've let the commies and anarchists fester for to long.  Now they are using the Native's and climate change as their way to destroy Canada.  They've always wanted that but now they aren't hiding.


Well, on the bright side it's easier to squish roaches when they're out and about and not in their nests. The same social media tech that allows the commies to broadcast their BS can be used to identify and persecute them.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 27, 2020)

R.Caerbannog said:


> Well, on the bright side it's easier to squish roaches when they're out and about and not in their nests. The same social media tech that allows the commies to broadcast their BS can be used to identify and persecute them.



Problem is we don't have the leadership to do that.  This could have been cleaned up day 1 but now it's been weeks.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Feb 27, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> Problem is we don't have the leadership to do that.  This could have been cleaned up day 1 but now it's been weeks.


I think when push comes to shove and people are hungry and angry enough those commies will get cleaned up.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Mar 3, 2020)

I quit paying attention for a couple weeks and Canada almost burns down...


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2020)

So the government made some secret deal with the Hereditary Chief's, some blockades have come down and then more popped up.  Nothing is resolved and our economy is losing.   The big loss is to come.  Major oil and gas projects have been cancelled since this shit started and planned ones are delayed.  The bigger losses are to come, now that these idiots know as long as they say it's about First Nation's rights; they can take the country hostage with no repercussions.  

Joe Oliver: Trudeau’s panicky give-away to hereditary chiefs creates more chaos and confusion


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 5, 2020)

RackMaster said:


> So the government made some secret deal with the Hereditary Chief's, some blockades have come down and then more popped up.  Nothing is resolved and our economy is losing.   The big loss is to come.  Major oil and gas projects have been cancelled since this shit started and planned ones are delayed.  The bigger losses are to come, now that these idiots know as long as they say it's about First Nation's rights; they can take the country hostage with no repercussions.
> 
> Joe Oliver: Trudeau’s panicky give-away to hereditary chiefs creates more chaos and confusion


Holy shit, I can't believe how cucked Trudeau is. This is how you get balkanization and civil war. With Canadians being famously slow to anger, when this pot boils over I see regular Canadians painting the Great White North red. Marxism has metastasized in an ugly way for y'all and excising it is going to be rough.

Though to be fair, we have the same problems with our idiot commies and their advocates running amok. It's like no place is safe from the useful idiots.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2020)

No surprise, someone at the RCMP/CSIS dropped the ball.  Or perhaps were ordered from our Drama Teacher in Chief to drop it.

Environmental and Indigenous groups co-ordinated blockade actions in early 2019


----------

